# bouncing Vs!



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I never knew how high Vizslas could jump!!

First 2 pics are of H and husband practicing hurdling--think the dog has a better style.

3rd is of him jumping around like a mad thing during a snowball fight.

Anyone else have some pics to share of bouncing Vs?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

During Riley's first EVER exposure to a chukar she launched herself off the ground to catch it in mid-air. I was quite shocked.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Love it! Great pictures.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

they can scale walls too 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le5Geql9fks


----------



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

BIRD!!!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba gets excited about goats!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine do jump a lot , husband not so much these days!!! :


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We discourage jumping as we have a 4 foot picket fence that is central to my sanity. I avoid being on the other side of it!

But...every thread of bouncing V's should link to the fabulous opening of Littlelulu's video on the Vizsla life:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5664.msg43035.html#msg43035


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Coya's second name is "ROO" since we are convinced somewhere in her bloodline is some Kangaroo


----------

